# La Woman (1st grow) *UK*



## homegrownhomer (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay guys this is my first attempt at growing heres a wee bit of info on wot ive been up2! feel free to look around , all comments welcome! thanks for any help! cant wait to get to the end of my first ever grow 


Reserva privada , DNA GENETICS LA WOMAN.
*400HPS*
*seedlings were put into Plagron LightMix*
*moved onto Plagron Batmix when put into flower*
anything else u wanna know just comment and ask! 

the pictures of where we`ve been and where were at now!


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2009)

Very bushy...nice job...but don't wish for it to be over already...the journey is half the fun....


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 11, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very bushy...nice job...but don't wish for it to be over already...the journey is half the fun....



Yeah it totaly is , ive really enjoyed the process wasnt sure if i would at the start!!! but its turned out to be a lot of fun!! its given me and my gf a few laughs along the way too!

ive just started a 12/12 (trainwreck) grow as a friend of mine grew some strains from seed on 12/12 an got nice results, its just a wee experiment , anything else i try will be given a 18/6 cycle but its nice to play about 

Thanks Hamster Lewis for looking in! ill update the pictures from tonight!:hubba:


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 11, 2009)

most recent pictures  cant wait to get her dried and cured mmmmm.

from what ive read on the forum you just cannot beat smoking your own stuff! you guys all seem really proud of what you accomplish i hope i do the plant justice an get results like ive seen from some of you on here!

just a quick note! , due to the freezing *** temps were getting at the moment , some of my fan leaves are turned purple! its bloody nice to look at but hope it dont affect her over all. thanks again for looking in


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 12, 2009)

Filling out nicely....you'll be toking your own before you know it.
Keep up the nice work :farm:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Homer 

You are quite correct, the moment you smoke your own you will never go back to the streets 

The purple leaves are a sign your temps are getting too low, the lower the temp, the slower the plant finishes.

What temp does it get down to?

Is your light on during the night?

How long has it been in flower? From the look of her she looks about 5 weeks.

If you take the plants from under the 400 to take pictures it shows the plants better and not yellow, this way we can see if any problems are starting 

1 last question, what were you doing up at 4am?

:rofl:

They say MJ isnt addictive, but that is not entirely true, you are soon going to realise how addictive growing it is 

eace:


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 12, 2009)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

Man...she is looking juicy!!!  Your gonna love that!  Your makeing it look like you've been grwing for yrs....she is definately healthy, and lush!  Glad you found the site, and thank you for sharing your grow with us!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*very nice indeed  

*


----------



## UKGr0wer (Dec 12, 2009)

she looks great keep up the good work

big up the UK lol


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum Homer
> 
> You are quite correct, the moment you smoke your own you will never go back to the streets
> 
> ...




Hay Hippyinengland! thanks very much for ur comment!! yeah 4am...it turned into one of them nights haha. she is 8weeks into flower atm ,but yeh i think the cold has stunted her growth a fair bit! *stupid scotland* my lights come on at 6pm and go off at 6am. i dunno if that info is any use lol! im gunna get her out tonight and get some proper pictures i should actualy apologise to all you guys on here!!! my photography is awful! an from wot ive seen all of you lot are great at it!! haha so ill hang my head in shame everytime i put pictures up!!!

UKGr0wer - Thanks for lookin in man! yeah glad to see all the uk growers lookin in!!! 

UKgirl420 - Thanks ukgirl240!! appreciate u havin a look in on my wee attempt at growing!

legalize_freedom - Hay man thank u for ur comment !!! im hoping i can do the plant justice!! hehe! ur welcome for my sharing with you! really enjoying the forum! everyones really helpful and friends and NOT arrogant! which is awsome! , its really nice to just come on sometimes and read thru all the stuff , its nice to see what u guys have been up2! and great when u get to see pics of everyones hardwork!!!  

CungaBreath - Thanks dude! *fingers crossed eh*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2009)

homegrownhomer said:
			
		

> my lights come on at 6pm and go off at 6am. i dunno if that info is any use


 
Sure is.

The light is giving heat at the coldest part of the day.

I am an hour from your boarder, I understand what temps you are dealing with 

You dont want your temps to dip below 65F (18C) because that is where the slow down and problems start.

Any idea how low your temps get in your grow area?

eace:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 12, 2009)

oh thanks hie my temps dropped to 64.8 last night so im buggered

lol

anyway homer that looks superb do you know the flowering duration of la woman cos it looks like it will take a few more weeks and leaving it until the last minute will result in more skunk to smoke.

btw trainwreck is a superb strain too

t4


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2009)

Not seen you active for a bit J.

Keep it up, no one likes being buggered.

I have not tried TW yet, when my time comes it will be fun to grow.

eace:


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

hippyinengland - yeah man , u know what its like!!! today when i went into the grow room to put lights on temps were at 15 C. 

she wos supposed to be finished on or round about the 18th hoping the cold hasnt stunted her too badly! not sure how to help it either , i have a small radiator thingy , its a plug in thing. never ever used it , spotted it in my closet tho!

Time4PLanB - yeah man i think the cold has hurt her finishing time 

oh and yeah TRAINWRECK is the nuts guy! my friend grew it for his 6th grow it turned out beautiful and smoked amazing , really really sticky buds , fantastic smell , i found it to be a pretty heavy stone tbh , i strongly recommend it!


Myyy nighttime temps are falling to as low as 14 C , ive found a space i could put them in the dark however the temp in there is 24C

is that too hot for lights off???thanks in advance fellas!


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice going HGH, to be honest any bud out of your first grow is always a big success, I reckon 50% of first timers fail first time round because they haven't researched enough or been stupid cheap on equipment (like flowering 6 plants with a 40w floro). Maybe it was the chill factor towards the end but tbh I think they look pretty good and wouldn't say they look harmed too much. They look big 'n sticky enough and it's not too uncommon for some strains to show some purple, especially indica dom strains. 

:farm: :aok:


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

Hay Bigdave! thanks man ,yeah in all honesty i thought i wouldnt have got this far!! haha , ive never done anything gardening related in my life!

my gf took some pictures for me tonight so ill throw them up , noticing some colours & wot i think might have been nute burn?*im not using any nutes now just plain water and molasses*

but as im sure to say a million times ,im a total noob ,jump in and correct me!! hoping theres nothing unfixable! ,was thinkin of tryin to get a hold of epsom salts on monday?if u think she needs it?

8weeks into flower :


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure if that is nute burn....it cld be the plant finishing up...I had a Russian Rocket Fuel that did the same thing...as the end came its leaves turned an autumn color as the last bit of energy was being sucked from them...it you are not giving them nutes i wld think it is not being cause by nute burn...maybe a ph problem or no problem at all...cld be the end cycle combined with your cold temps...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it is just using stored nutes, it looks healthy and happy.  Many strains start to yellow and turn different shades towards the end of flowering, My NL looks like tree leaves in the fall, so many colors.  As long as the leaves are not shriveling, and drying up, I'd say your right where you should be.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2009)

Hola again Homer.

You have to address the temp issue, I reiterate, you must get an ambient temp of at least 18C.

Your babies are going to hang and stay stationary.

This will stagnate the medium and powdery mildew will attack you.

Dont ruin your accomplishment this far into it.

Trust me on this, its very important.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 12, 2009)

she looks good for your first my friend keep it up im deeling with the cold aswel im abit south of you in the north west england happy growing


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks guys!!!
i appreciate the very quick responses 
think iv got the temp problem solved, during dark hours im gunna put her in the cupboard next to the grow room which has an almost constant temp of about 21c.

will that sort her out????
also what does "powdery mildew" look like????
youv got me scared now H.I.G
thanks everyone this is all helping


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 12, 2009)

powder mildew not on cannabis but you can see wot it looks like


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 12, 2009)

sorry thats abit small il find another


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

no no thats spot on mate , thanks very much for doin that! , im gunna save that to keep in mind to look out for it for this and future grows!! thanks a lot Fruity86!! . sorry if i constantly sound astonished and thankful! lol just still shocked that people can be so helpful and nice not for there own gain , this forum so far is fantastic really nice people with lots of experience and advice! and even the less experienced are looking in and commenting *like myself* seems good for a bit of banter and help at the same time!


also meant to ask , will the space ive found be ok for dark?its light proof , and has temps of 12-14 C 
hoping this will combat the cold thats affecting the LA WOMAN (who , not that anyone will care but the gf has named her "marge" lmao just a bit of random info for u there)

thanks again to everyone looking in!!!!


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 12, 2009)

that is a great looking plant  for a first.... or 30th grow. awesome job. wtfg.  i will be looking forward to your next one.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> that is a great looking plant  for a first.... or 30th grow. awesome job. wtfg.  i will be looking forward to your next one.



Ta2Dguy!  thanks mate , really nice to hear , had a lot of encouragement already haha , really good to have this be my first grow its given me that needed wee boot up the arse of confidence that i had/have about growing 

ive got another wee grow just now , started on 12/12 just as an experiment , gonna wait till im further into it before starting the journal on it.

thanks for looking in


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 13, 2009)

HOMER: *dang!* hope my fg looks as nice, well done
like the accent by the way


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks FA$TCA$H!  haha  , oh no , trust me , no one likes a scottish accent is awful 

PS LOVE YER DUGGIE!!!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2009)

homegrownhomer said:
			
		

> Thanks FA$TCA$H!  haha , oh no , trust me , no one likes a scottish accent is awful


 
*O the scottish aint bad its the scousers you wanna close your ears too :rofl: *

*or even the mancunians like me *


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *O the scottish aint bad its the scousers you wanna close your ears too :rofl: *
> 
> *or even the mancunians like me *



and me :woohoo:


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 15, 2009)

two wee quick pictures the mrs took  my camera skills are awful but hers are not bad !  , ill be hopefuly able to get her the chop end of this week , maybe end of next , due to cold temps i think her time may have to run a bit over , but i dont mind waiting , just want to do the strain justice ! 

found a description of her here :

*DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized is a match of two multi-award winning strains. She is great tasting and very strong.  DNA Genetics  LA Woman Feminized flowers a week longer than the original LA., but a week shorter than the Martian Mean Green, making it a well balanced cross time wise. 
DNA LA Woman Feminized is quicker to veg than the Original LA., and her yield is almost double! This cross grows like an indica with one main cola and little side branching, and will work well for sea-of-green. With her incredible smell and strength, it's hard to go wrong with this cross. People will be satisfied by the bag appeal and frostiness ,keeping all who try her begging for more.
DNA LA Woman Feminized stays short, and if you feed her heavily, the buds pack on the weight early and finish in the best part of 9 weeks. Don't be afraid to thin the large fan leaves in the 5th week or so. This will allow the light to penetrate the canopy and reach the lower sites and will be replaced within a week. Look for your flavour, if it is LA you're after, or Martian? Or maybe it's a little of both, you make the call with this one.*


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 16, 2009)

looks real good homer...nice job on your first grow!:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2009)

Very  nice  *Homer*...gonna  be  some  great  smoke:aok:


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations, shes a beauty!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 17, 2009)

sundancer245 : Thanks mate , cant wait to get her chopped im dry and getting inpatient haha but the gf is insisting we wait till she is couch lock materiel! 

4u2sm0ke : Thanks dude i hope so !! hoping this will give me the confidence boost to keep growing an stop buying!

Pepe_Le_Dank : Ta much pepe!! cheers 4 lookin in!!! xxx


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

homer can we have a smoke report I have an la woman in my grow! thank you!!


----------



## ishnish (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Tact (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks good Scottish Homer, I am doing a LA Woman myself right now, free seed from the tude. I noticed they are really short and bushy, how many weeks did you veg her before you went into flower? Mine is at about 6.5 weeks veg, so damn stumpy only like 5"-6" tall! Everything around it is 10" or higher LOL.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

tact mine is huge...like a straight up growing bush...how funny so different.


----------



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> tact mine is huge...like a straight up growing bush...how funny so different.



That is weird, I got twins off mine, though one can't compete and is the size of a 2 week vegged plant in week 6.5. I think I will take the weaker twin as a clone once my clone tent + daisy bubbler arrive next week. Smoke report whoever gets it first!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

absolutely! I cannot wait to be able to give that report...


----------

